# Keansburg/Port Monmouth



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey does anyone know how the fishing is around Keansburg and Port Monmouth?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Plove,

Try calling Cathy at the Keansburg Pier. She gives an honest report and is a good person.

1-732-495-8842


----------

